
Mozilla shuts down Persona - warp
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/MDN/Contribute/Persona_sign-in
======
tajen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12312825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12312825)

